# Fish R Fun Hexagonal Aquarium 21.6 Litre



## SLB1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone have the "Fish R Fun Hexagonal Aquarium 21.6 Litre"
I am thinking of getting this tank for my tropical fish, I know its says its for coldwater fish but I have a heater already so it should be ok.
Would like to hear some reviews and pictures if you have one, with fish in it. Thanks.

Hexagonal Aquarium 21.6 Litre Silver - Swallow Aquatics


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

its a pretty good little tank imo. :2thumb:

the main thing is that obviously its too small for most community fish, so you have to chose wisely.


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

i used to have a black on which i used for tropicals. i would set it up as a small community tank with 
5 pygmy corys
5 galaxy rasbora or ember tetra
and a pair of endlers


----------



## SLB1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 
All the fish I have are small so I think it would be ok.
kizno1 - Do you have any pictures?

I currently have:
1 Red Gourami
2 Neons
2 Glowlights
2 Black Neons
2 Bloodfin Tetras
2 Algae Loaches
1 Guppy


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

its the perxpex type not the glass one. the pic is about a year old from when i first started keeping tropicals


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry about the pic size it was alredy on imageshack and i dont have it on the comp to resize it any more. £42 is quite expensize there about £30 in my lfs i think.


----------



## SLB1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

kizno1 - Thanks for the picture.
I have also found one for £30.
I only used that site as it had good pictures.


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

fair enough.what fish are you planning to put int there? because for that price if you have the room you could get a bigger square tank which would be better for most fish. i got a brand new clear seal 75X30X38 tank with filter, light and heater for £15 so might be worth looking on ebay and bits


----------



## SLB1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
Have found another one I like thats bigger and is 24 litres.
Its for coldwater fish again but I have a heater so I have 
everything I need, plus its cheaper than the tropical one.

Buy Cold Water Aquarium. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

SLB1989 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Have found another one I like thats bigger and is 24 litres.
> Its for coldwater fish again but I have a heater so I have
> everything I need, plus its cheaper than the tropical one.
> ...


 that looks alright :]


----------

